

Amazon, the tax bully - lnguyen
http://www.salon.com/2011/12/01/amazon_the_tax_bully/

======
DrHankPym
> Rather than being hit by new sales tax regulations, the company is now using
> the regulations to profit.

What did anyone else expect to happen? Processing that information isn't free,
and I wouldn't be surprised if they push to require all online stores to use
their sales tax processing service.

